# Interpet my dream



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Since I am working the overnigth, I go home and go to bed...alone 

Anyway, today I woke up from erotic dream, incase you women don't know, when we have a erotic dream, we will "wake up" right before we ejaculate.

Well I told my wife my dream, and now telling you....

I said, wow I had a dream of a threesome....

It was me and two "faceless" women we were in our bedroom and one was sitting in a chair I was leaning over kissing her and the other was behind me kissing my back'shoulder area, all were nude......and then our youngest son "busted in" (my wake up point)

My wife said, wow that is wierd, they had no faces....I said yep they were just "faces, no features...I said, but the real weird thing, they both had your "body" the chest and tush were..."yours" identical...

she said, wow that is interesting, it's your worst nightmare...two of me....and I said, well yea that coiuld be a night mare, or the best freaking dream ever sexually....

But of course the little guy walked in.....lol


Needless to say My wife said, you will have to settle for one of me. lol

interesting


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hell GA, this one's easy.

At some level you struggle to reconcile your open, and (if I may say enviable) sexuality with your role in being the moral compass and role model for your kids. 
That is why the women had no faces but your wife's body. It is about sexuality moreso than sex - while also acknowledging your commitment to family, in terms of your spouse's prescence despite having no face and your son barging in for the WTF wake up call.

So, should you choose to pursue this fantasy I recommend allowing your wife to choose the other partner, and make sure you have booked a weekend at a hotel instead of rolling the dice at home and hoping the kids will stay asleep. 
That is my professional opinion. I should also point out that I'm not a professional and I just make this stuff up.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

that's good stuff Deejo...too funny.

Did you happen to stay at a a holiday in express last night as well?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

your a horny bastage???


----------

